# Tennis Elbow



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

My tennis elbow has had a huge impact on my turning time. I have tried different positions but nothing seems to help. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not a doctor, but I have dealt with tendonitis in my elbow a lot from playing baseball. I don't think different positions are going to help. What I have done in the past is put pressure on the tendon with some athletic tape. Start the tape on the top side of your forearm just below the bend in your elbow. Then wrap it half way to three-quarters around making it as tight as you wish. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## tuchuxvarg (Apr 2, 2009)

mom had tennis elbow years ago- she had a brace/wrap exactly like vinnie is describing….however it was one peice and attached with velcro….i think the sell them in the pharmacy..something like this.. http://www.americarx.com/Products/2106.html

jeff


----------



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, tried that too. Do you think maybe I am just getting old?
By the way, I really like your table saw setup.
Thannks,


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Almostsquare; I have severe Tennis elbow. When I get a flare up, I don't use tools at all.
Turning has never bothered it. Have you turned for a long time? If not I'm wondering about your lathe height and the grip you use on your tools. Are you gripping them tightly?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's maybe the cause of the trouble are you sure your lathe is at the correct height? When standing side on with the lathes bed you're lathe should come up to the level of your elbow not above or below. You may have even fluid in the elbow which will take time to heal don't push things check this out and see if the lathe height is problematic or not.Alistair


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

mine flares up when i have to much brandy that may be the cause lol…...
Andy


----------



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been turning for about a year. I am in the process of raising the height of my lathe and also adding some weight. Now that I think about it, I do believe that it may be to low.
Working in a steel manufacturing plant I was able to get my hands on a piece of steel that is 1" X 12" X 48" and weighs 163 pounds. That should keep things from jumping around when I get out of round material in there. It will also raise the lathe up some so maybe this will help. I intend on putting the steel between the lathe and leg set.
Thanks for the good advice this afternoon. Oh by the way…It's 102 degrees here today!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That's brandy elbow not tennis elbow.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Kelly it makes a major difference believe me I had it also keep well . as said stand with your arms down by your side not up and your elbow at this height should be level with the lathe bed then you'll be fine.Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have have golfer's elbow from the curl motion puling wire for 40 yrs. It's just on the other side of the joint. When it starts acting up, I stick my hand straing out locking the elbow joint. Pull straigth back on the ends of your fingers with the other hand for at least 1 minute, the minute or more is important. I goes away after doing that a few times a day for a few days.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some times I have bent elbow. sorry about that.


----------



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

As my Dad always says: Some projects require extensive lubrication. Same goes for making Chili.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I have severe elbow tendonitis, along with other joint discomfort, from years of rock climbing. I have found deep tissue massage very helpful, painful at the time, but helpful overall. I also have good luck with a hot/cold soaking regamine. My sister, whom happens to have her phd in physical therapy, told me about this. Fill a bowl with ice and water and a bowl with water as hot as you can handle. Soak in the cold 15 min, then the hot 15 min. After a couple of rotations I my elbows feels much better. A shot of apple cider vinegar in the morning helps with overall joint pain, tastes like $#%@, but works. Avoid longterm use of anti-inflamatories. Good luck.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have had tennis elbow years ago. I was a very active tennis player…playing 6 days a week, 3 hours daily including tournaments etc. I switched to a different racquet and wholla, I got tennis elbow…never had been bothered by it before. I put up with it for some years. Some times it would hurt more than others. I also did home remodeling and deck building and it was starting to make work difficult. I finally went to my doctor and just told him I was fed up with it and to try cortisone. He did one injection and the moment he did the shot the pain was gone. I rested it for two weeks, then started to carefully play tennis again. It hasnt bother me since and I had played for years after with no problem. Although I am now retired from tennis, it doesnt bother me anymore. You might see if an injection would help, then be carefull for a few weeks until it heals.


----------



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

I did go and get an injection and it seems to be working. During the down time I have taken my lathe apart and am in the process of tuning it up as I reassemble. Just about ready to start turning again so I will see if the injection did indeed do the trick. I have also raised the height just a bit and am hoping that will help too.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds good Kelly. Good luck with it. I know its a pain… literally.


----------



## RidgefieldTim (Mar 20, 2018)

Setting the DowelMax and clamping, re-clamping, drilling the dowel holes, rinse, repeat for 6 hours on an executive desk + accessory table = acute tendonitis (tennis elbow.) Not cool. Counterforce brace helps a lot managing pain (read somewhere grants you up to 15% more grip strength for the same pain level.) Daily ice pad 15 minutes or so while winding down in front of the TV… 2 months in and maybe 15% healed… also read it has a 6~12 month recovery time. The brace is also a great reminder not to engage in a hefty handshake; did that just 1 week after I did it to myself and the grip brought me to my knees!


----------

